# 3Y0I

## 54

*3Y0I TEAM IN CAPE TOWN*

10/11/2018

https://bouvetoya.org/blog/

----------

ur7cq,

----------

ur7cq, UY1IF,

----------


## UN7JID

(,  )     .

----------

r7az, vlad, UN7TX

----------


## 54

> (,  )     .


, E51DOM/MM   ,  ,   ... 
     CAPE TOWN...     ,  ...     ...

----------


## VictorV

> E51DOM/MM   ,


  A41CK   FT8   /ND ?!  (A41CK/ND)
    ?!

----------

VictorV

----------


## Kia2700d

> National Day


  ( ),   ,   -.
https://www.officeholidays.com/count...tional_day.php

    ?  :Smile:

----------


## 54

* ...*

  3Y0I Rebel   ,        ,  24 .       6   3,6   .      ,      .         ,      4-5 ,    .      550  (+1 200 ),  16      32      ( 1  ).

----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I 1  2018
 3Y0I   2-  CW, SSB.

https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## Kia2700d

.  https://www.rebeldxgroup.com/mount-e...adio/#comments
  -   ,             ::confused:: 
  .

----------


## 4L5A

17.00 GMT  3Y0I     FT8  E51DOM/MM.
https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## 4L5A

E51DOM/MM,      FT8           3Y0I   .
   3Y0I, 3Y0DOM  .

----------


## Kia2700d

https://www.zodiac-nautic.com/en/
    60-   ( ,   ).
  -  :

https://www.rebeldxgroup.com/bouvet-update/

Luigi
DECEMBER 20, 2018 AT 2:32 PM
What is name the vassel ?

REPLY

Admin
DECEMBER 20, 2018 AT 4:34 PM
We havent announced that yet Luigi!


      ,    .   :Neutral:

----------


## 4L5A

FT8    DX Pedition Mode

       3Y0I
https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I, V51B  ZS1AN      .
       3Y0I ,          .
https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## RA3QJ

*Kia2700d*,  , Ĩ!

----------


## Kia2700d

> Sorlandet


 



.     ,   2016?       .  :Wink:

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Kia2700d

> , . , ,


    16-19, .. 11-12  .   , -  $62k +  . ,            :(

----------

*4L5A*
    ,      225  USD ?   , , , ...

----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I 11  2019.
            ,        .

https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## Kia2700d

https://www.rebeldxgroup.com/   IP         :Smile: 

   :

"           ,       "

:

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I 25  2019

https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## Kia2700d

,  ?     4L5A  ,       :Smile:

----------


## UA4AZ

> ,  " "...


...       3Z9DX.  - .   , .  P5                ,         P5/3Z9DX,        .    - . YL2MU,      ARRL,  ,      .   P5 -   Honor Roll #1.  ,     " "   "  2".    .

----------

.      :Smile: 
  ""       ,    .
 ,    225 .   . 
 ,     ?

----------

,    ,    ""      ... . 
  .

----------


## K3ZU

10-        (2 - 3 ), 
  ,       ....
...

----------


## UA4AZ

> ,   .     ,   1-2      .


  ,        .    .   ,       .      (    ) ,       - . ,   ..          ,     . ,     ?    . :Smile:

----------


## UA4AZ

> new one !


  . 330  . Honor Roll   331.       .      .

----------

Kia2700d

----------

> Honor Roll   331


 ,  HR,   ?????
   ...
   ,  ,  ...    HR   ...

----------


## 4L5A

.
,         
       .

https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Kia2700d

" "     ,   ,  .  
  AIS,   -  :Wink: 

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...786633/zoom:18

----------


## UX5PS

- " "  :Razz:

----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I 19  2019

https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## Kia2700d

a    ,  -?   , ,      ?           ,   , -    ,     .        ?

----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I 21  2019    
https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## RA4RT

> ""?


  ?   .    ,   .   ,   ,   .

----------

Amir, EU1KY, RA1WU, RK3AQW, UA6ARR

----------


## Kia2700d

. 
 700  .    , 9 ,      26 .

----------


## 4L5A



----------


## 4L5A

3Y0I 25  2019
https://dxnews.com/3y0i/

----------


## Kia2700d

.    ,    $199  ,         :: 
(   ).
https://bouvetoya.org/3yoi-preparations-resumed/

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## UN7TX

> Bouvet ?


      !           . -     !  ::::  ::::

----------



----------

